# للمجانيين فقط !؟



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع باين من عنوانه..
.هذا موضوع خاص بالمجانين بس.
يعني اللي يحس فيه شوية جنون يدخل




أول شيء
احلف انك تسجل اسمك بالرد .. ا ذا قرأت الموضووووع..

قووووول والله اسجله...


اكيييد فى ثقه بينا من غير ما نحلف انك هتسجل اسمك

اوك.. ؟


عاوز اسألك سؤال


انت ليه دخلت ..؟


انت مجنون ...؟

اكيد ولو عاقل .. ما كنتش دخلت ..صح؟

طيب ... عارف ايه هو الموضوع


انزل ورايا
















انزل














اقول















دوختك؟؟؟



















تعبت


















خلاص هاقولك









بصرااااحة

الموضوع وما فيه




اني حبيت اعرف كم مجنون عندنا في المنتدى ...


عشان ناوي افتح عيادة نفسية ... لمعالجة المجانين


وكل واحد سجل عندنا اتعمل له موعد قريب انشاء الله
عموما مع تمنياتى للجميع بالشفاء 

:ملاحظة: 
احنا فى ثقه بينا إنك هتسجل اسمك​


----------



## *malk (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

انا حلفت و لازم اسجل

بلييييييييييز  عاوزة معاد قريب قبل الدراسة

هههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا


----------



## vetaa (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

طبعا يا تاويتى
انتى اول واحدة لانك صاحبة الموضوع اصلا

بس نبقى انا وانتى مجانين كدة
مش منظر خااااااااالص الحقيقة
انا هتنازلك عن اللقب دة:yahoo:

ماتنسييييييييييييييش
طمنينى عليكى يا قمرررررر


----------



## mena2222 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

*المجنون الوحيد فى المتدى هو اللى كتب الموضوع 

سلامات يا تويتى *


----------



## totty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

_هههههههههههههههههه
طب صدقينى دخلت الموضوع
عشان لاقيتك انتى اللى كاتباه
هههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

ماشى يا تويتى

يارب باقى الناس اللى فى المنتدى متدخلش

كفايه احنا ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## koko_nana (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دى
انا سجلت عشان خاطر اعرف انا المجنونة رقم كام
ربنا يكتر من امثالك ويدى كل المجانين الشفا على ايد حركاتك دى


----------



## gift (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

هو مين المجنون احنا ولا انت يا تويتي 
هههههههههههه شكرا على موضوعك​


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



keky قال:


> انا حلفت و لازم اسجل
> 
> بلييييييييييز عاوزة معاد قريب قبل الدراسة
> 
> ...


 
تعالى يوم السبت
من 4 الى 6 ونص
بعد الظهر

ههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ياكيكى :t4:


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



vetaa قال:


> طبعا يا تاويتى
> انتى اول واحدة لانك صاحبة الموضوع اصلا
> 
> بس نبقى انا وانتى مجانين كدة
> ...


 
لالالالالالا يا اسطنبولى

خليهولك لوحدك :new6:

ابقى طنينى انتى بقى علييييييييكى:smil15:

ميرسى لمروووووورك ياقيتااااا


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *المجنون الوحيد فى المنتدى هو اللى كتب الموضوع *
> 
> *سلامات يا تويتى *


 
واللى دخلوا الموضوع كمااااااان :gy0000:

:99:

ميرسى لمروووووووورك ياميناااااا


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _طب صدقينى دخلت الموضوع_
> _عشان لاقيتك انتى اللى كاتباه_
> _هههههههههههههههههه_​


 
وانا اقول  النور ده منييييين

نورتى :smil6:
ههههههههههههههه

معلش ياقمر
تعيشى وتاخدى غيييييرها
ميرسى لمرووووورك


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ماشى يا تويتى​
> 
> يارب باقى الناس اللى فى المنتدى متدخلش​
> 
> كفايه احنا ههههههههههههههههه​


 
ليه بس
خلينا نشوف ارزاقناااااا
هههههههه

ميرسى لمروووورك ياكاندى


----------



## dolla_87 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

يعنى أنا طلعت مجنونة _عشان_ دخلت 

ماشى..........ماشى:yaka:

 بس مقلب عسل 

ميطلعش غير من واحدة عسل زيك​


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



BITAR قال:


> *ممكن اعرف*
> 
> *انا*
> *رقم*
> ...


 
احسب وانت هتعرف:t9:

ولا شوف كام واحد دخل واتكسف يكتب كمااااااااان:w00t:

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرووورك يابيتررر


----------



## twety (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



dolla_87 قال:


> يعنى أنا طلعت مجنونة _عشان_ دخلت ​
> 
> ماشى..........ماشى:yaka:​
> بس مقلب عسل ​
> ...


 
معلش يادولا :t30:
تعيشى وتاخدى غيييييييييرها:hlp:

ميرسى ياعسل الاحلى انه يكون عجببببببك

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## dr.sheko (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

ههههههههههههه
على فكرة العيادة مش هتكفي
بس بجد ايه نظام الاقامة عندكم
شاملة كل حاجة ولا اعمل حسابي
ربنا يقدرك على تجميع الغلابة
يا مستضيفة ال...............


----------



## red_pansy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك فينا ولايحرمك منا ابدا *
*ويبعتلك يابتى رزقك ويكتر من مجانينك*
*قادر ياكريم ..... دعوة مجنونه ياختى وهاتتقبل انشاء الله*​


----------



## muheb (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

هههههههههههههههه مرسي لانك اعتبرتي كلم يدخل مجنون


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



m.e.e قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> على فكرة العيادة مش هتكفي
> بس بجد ايه نظام الاقامة عندكم
> شاملة كل حاجة ولا اعمل حسابي
> ...


 
ياساتر العدد فى اليمووووون
ههههههههههههههه
من ناحيه الاقامه متقلقش خالص
5 نجوووم ومكيف واخر راحه :t33:

ايوة ادعيلى بنفس بس

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يبارك فينا ولايحرمك منا ابدا *
> *ويبعتلك يابتى رزقك ويكتر من مجانينك*
> 
> *قادر ياكريم ..... دعوة مجنونه ياختى وهاتتقبل انشاء الله*​


امييييييييييييين

هفتكرك فى العموووووله متقلقيش :t33:

نورتى يامجنووونه ههههههههههه


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مرسي لانك اعتبرتي كلم يدخل مجنون


 
انت سيد العاقلين يافندم

نورت المووووضع :new4:

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

ربنا يخليكي يا تويتي اصل انا كنت شاكة بس ايه الحمد لله اتاكدت ربنا يخيكي للمجانين ياااااارب


----------



## twety (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



veronika قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا تويتي اصل انا كنت شاكة بس ايه الحمد لله اتاكدت ربنا يخيكي للمجانين ياااااارب


 
اى خدمه يافيروووو

قولى امييييييين

ميرسى لمررررروك ياقمر:t33:


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

لازم اسجل لاني حلفت
:smil13: انا كده رقم كام من المجانين
ههههههههههههه


----------



## noraa (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

على فكرة الحركات دى مش  حلوة احنا دخلنا بس علشان  نعرف الموضوع بس الظاهر انك دكتورة فاشلة فا مكنش فى  قدامك  غير الحيلة دى امرنا للة ننفعك وانتى فاضية  علشان تعملى اسم على حسابنا  بس لما تشتهرى متنسيناش  نورا


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



dolly قال:


> لازم اسجل لاني حلفت
> :smil13: انا كده رقم كام من المجانين
> ههههههههههههه


 
لالالالالالا العدد فى اللمون
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يادوللى لمرووووورك ياقمر :t4:


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



noraa قال:


> على فكرة الحركات دى مش حلوة احنا دخلنا بس علشان نعرف الموضوع بس الظاهر انك دكتورة فاشلة فا مكنش فى قدامك غير الحيلة دى امرنا للة ننفعك وانتى فاضية علشان تعملى اسم على حسابنا بس لما تشتهرى متنسيناش نورا


 
نوووووووووورا تحبى تشتغلى معايا طيب :new6:
لو موافقه سيبى بيياناتك وهتصل يبكى:99:

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمروووووورك ياقمر


----------



## noraa (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

بجد انا شغالة فى شركة عطلان احمد عطلان اكيد فى  فى المنتدى كتير  شغالين فيها  بس احاول افضى  نفسى من الفراغ اللى انا شغالة فية واشتغل معاكى اقبض الفيزيتا بس  مرسى  يا تويتيى


----------



## twety (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



noraa قال:


> بجد انا شغالة فى شركة عطلان احمد عطلان اكيد فى فى المنتدى كتير شغالين فيها بس احاول افضى نفسى من الفراغ اللى انا شغالة فية واشتغل معاكى اقبض الفيزيتا بس مرسى يا تويتيى


 
امممممممممممم
لا الشركه دى مش بتعامل معها
ههههههههههههههههههه

خلى عطلان يتصافى معاكوا
يا انا ياهو فى البلد دى 

على العموم العفو ياقمر
وعموما رافتا بحالك تعالى ياستى
انا عندى كان نوراا يعنى :smil12:


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

اوك انا حلفت ولازم اسجل انا العضو مايكل مايك واسمى مايكل مجدى :a82:


----------



## michle (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*

*الواحد حلف ولازم يسجل اسمه

مايكل بطلان*​


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> اوك انا حلفت ولازم اسجل انا العضو مايكل مايك واسمى مايكل مجدى :a82:


 
*صادق صادق خلاص هدى نفسك*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا مايكل لصراحتك وامانتك كمان*
*هههههههههه*

*نورت المستشفى قصدى الموضوع *


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: للمجانيين فقط !؟*



michle قال:


> *الواحد حلف ولازم يسجل اسمه*​
> 
> 
> *مايكل بطلان*​


 
*تمام وانت صادق فى كلامك*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى مايكل عطلان قصدى بطلان*
*اجبلك ساندوتش يقويك*
*هههههههه*

*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يوليو 2009)

انا مش مجنونة بس يقولوا اني محتاجة دكتور نفساني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوة كتير
وادينى سجلت اهو
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farou2 (17 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> الموضوع باين من عنوانه..
> .هذا موضوع خاص بالمجانين بس.
> يعني اللي يحس فيه شوية جنون يدخل
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه حلو الموضوع باتظار الحكم​


----------



## osaa39 (17 يوليو 2009)

*وانا كمان*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه يعنى انا المجنونة رقم كام


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا مش مجنونة بس يقولوا اني محتاجة دكتور نفساني


 
*وماله يا قمر*
*كلنا محتاجين لدكاترة نفساونيين*
*وعموما انا اخصائيه نفسوانيه*

*يعنى هنفع برضه*
*المهم نورتينا *


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه​**
> حلوة كتير
> وادينى سجلت اهو
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*اى خدمه يا سندريلا*
*نورتى مستشفتى قصدى موضوعى ياقمر*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا جميل*


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه حلو الموضوع بانتظار الحكم​


 
*الحكم فى الموضوع*
*ههههههههه*

*نورت فاروق*


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2009)

osaa39 قال:


> *وانا كمان*


 
* واوسا كمان*
*نورتى المستشفى قصى الموضوع يا قمر*

*هههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

اسألك يا تويتي

الطريق منين للمستشفى
بتاعة
هههههههههههههههه
مشعارف اللي اسمهم

الله قولي معايا

على رأس لساني

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا تويتى 

ميرررررسى كتير ليكى ​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*وانا وانا*
*عايز اسجل معاكم*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*تويتي الهستيريا مستفحله عندي
رجاءا""""""""""""""""" الحقني
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maro_12 (24 يوليو 2009)

حلفت ولازم اكتب اسمى


----------



## erenymagdy (25 يوليو 2009)

انا مجبورة وانا بسجل فى الموضوع ده هههههههههه
اول مرة اسجل فى حاجة غصب عنى هههههههه
ماشى يا فيتا 
وانا كنت داخله اساعدك فى علاج المجانين مش اكتر هههههههه​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يوليو 2009)

*طب خافي على نفسك مادام احنا كلنا مجانين*

*والمجنون ليس عليه حرج طبعاااا*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه 
وامتى معادى بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (26 يوليو 2009)

*افرحي يا تويتي المجانين كترو وصار بدك مساعد 
و انا متطوع 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

كد بردو  دى عمله تعمليها فينا ..


----------

